# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  المصطلحات الطبيه ومعناها medical terminology and its meaning

## دموع الغصون

*جميـع آلمـصـطلحـآت آلطّـبيـة وٍ معـآنيـهـآ 
بالعـرٍبـي من (الالف) الى (الياء) 
هنا تجد جميع المصطلحات الطبية ومعانيها ونبذة مختصرة عنها باللغة العربية
نبدأ على بركة الله
===============((أ))===============
إبط Axilla 
هو الجزء الأجوف الذي يصل الذراع بباقي الجسم.
00000000000000000000
إبينفيرين Epinephrine 
هي نفسها مادة الأدرينالين وهى مادة تفرز من داخل الغدة الكظرية. 
وتحدث سرعة في ضربات القلب، وتقوى حركة انقباضته، وتفتح الممرات
الهوائية في الرئة بالإضافة إلى تأثيرات أخرى متعددة.
00000000000000000000
إجهاض Abortion 
التخلص من الجنين قبل أن يكتمل نموه ودائمايكون في الأسبوع 
العشرين من بداية تكونه، وقد يتم الإجهاض تلقائياً أو عن طريق 
التدخل الطبى إذا كان هذا الحمل يشكل خطر على الأم أو أن الجنين
به تشوهات.
00000000000000000000
أخصائي غدد صماء Endocrinologist
هو طبيب متخصص في تشخيص حالات الخلل الهرموني. وأخصائي 
الغدد الصماء يكون له دراية كافية بمختلف مجالات الطب مثل طب 
الأطفال، الولادة، النساء والأورام. 
00000000000000000000
أرق Insomnia 
يعنى الأرق الصعوبة في النوم أو غياب النوم المريح أوعدم المقدرة
على النوم بشكل طبيعي. وتعتبر هذه الحالة عرضاً وليس مرضاً، أما 
عن أسباب الإصابة به فترجع إلى:
تناول بعض الأدوية أو العوامل النفسية مثل الاكتئاب والتوتر أو لتغيرات 
بيئية مثل السفر وفروق التوقيت بين البلدان وبعضها أو عند التعرض 
لضغوط نفسية.
أما عن باقي الأسباب فنجدها أيضاً ترجع إلى اتباع عادات سيئة في
النوم مثل نوم القيلولة المفرط، أو تناول الكافيين بكثرة.
00000000000000000000
أزيز التنفس Wheeze 
هو الصوت المنبعث أثناء التنفس في حالة الإصابة بالربو أو وجود 
مشاكل في الجهاز التنفسى، نتيجة لضيق في الشعب الهوائية 
وتورم فيها.
00000000000000000000
أسبراجين Asparagine 
* النوع:
من الأحماض الأمينية غير الأساسية.
* فوائد الاسبراجين:
- وظائف الجهاز العصبي المركزي.
- تحويل الأحماض الأمينية.
* نقص الاسبراجين:
غير معروف.
* الإفراط في تناول الاسبراجين:
غير معروف.
* مصادر الاسبراجين الغذائية:
- منتجات الألبان.
- اللحم البقري.
- الطيور.
- البيض.
0000000000000000000
إسقربوط Scurvy 
داء ينتج عن نقص فيتامين (ج)، وتظهر أعراضه في صورة : أنيميا،
نزيف من اللثة، ورم تحت الجلد قريب من العضلات. ويسبب الإسقربوط 
في مرحلة الطفولة تشوه لعضلات الطفل.
يعتمد العلاج في المقام الأول على تناول أغذية غنية بفيتامين (ج) 
ومكملاته عند الحاجة لذلك.
00000000000000000000
أشعة إكس X ray 
**هي أشعة عالية الطاقة وتسمى أيضاً بالأشعة السينية، ولها موجات
أقصر في الطول من موجات الضوء .وتستعمل بقلة لتشخيص الأمراض
وبكثرة لعلاج السرطان.
00000000000000000000
أشعة فوق بنفسجية Ultraviolet radiation 
هي أشعة غير مرئية وتعتبر جزءاً من الطاقة التي تستمد من الشمس. 
ولها أثر ضار على الجسم فهي تحرق الجلد وتسبب سرطانه، وتوجد ثلاثة
أنواع من هذه الأشعة: الأشعة فوق البنفسجية (أ)، (ب)، (ج). وتعتبر 
الأشعة (ج) هي أخطرها على الإطلاق وتضر بالحياة على سطح الأرض 
لكنها لا تنفذ إليها بفضل طبقة الأوزون ولذا فهي لا تهدد حياة الإنسان 
أو الحيوان أو النبات.
وتنفذ كلاًً من الأشعة (أ)، (ب) إلى سطح الأرض وتصلها في صورة
مخففة، ونجد أن الأشعة (أ) أضعف من الأشعة (ب) وكلاهما يتسبب 
في إصابة الإنسان بسرطان الجلد سواء بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر. 
فبالنسبة للأشعة (أ) تتخلل الجلد أكثر من الأشعة (ب) وبالتالي تعمل 
على تدمير بعض الخلايا مما يؤدى إلى الإصابة فيما بعد بسرطان الجلد
(الطريقة غير المباشرة)، أما الأشعة (ب) فهي تسبب الإصابة بسرطان
الجلد وخاصة لمن لهم تاريخ في الإصابة بضربات الشمس أو التعرض
الزائد عن الحد للأشعة فوق البنفسجية (الطريقة المباشرة) ومن أنواعه:
الميلانوما (Melanoma) وأنواع أخرى من سرطانات الجلد. ولا تأتى الأشعة
فوق البنفسجية من أشعة الشمس فقط (المصدر الطبيعي) لكن لها
مصادر أخرى صناعية .
وتوجد أيضاً لهذه الأشعة مزايا وفوائد فضلاً عن ضررها فعندما يتعرض
لها الإنسان تساعده على إنتاج فيتامين (د) والذي يعمل على نمو 
العظام والأسنان.
0000000000000000000
إطالة Stretching 
الإطالة هى تمارين مخصصة لبسط الأطراف والعضلات لأقصى حد لها. 
وعندما تمارس الإطالة فهذا معناه أنك تبسط عضلاتك وأطرافك سواء
بتطويلها أو بتعريضها. والإطالة عنصر هام للياقة العامة لجسم الإنسان
حيث يمكن إطالة جميع عضلات أعضاء الجسم.
- فوائد الإطالة الأساسية:
** 
زيادة المرونة الآن وفى المراحل المتقدمة من عمر الإنسان, تقلل من 
التعرض للإصابات, وتمنع تصلب العضلات أو جمودها.
تتم الإطالة سواء قبل بداية أى أنشطة رياضية نمارسها وهو ما يسمى
بالإحماء وبعد انتهاء النشاط الرياضى/الرياضة وهو ما يسمى بتبريد العضلات, 
ولا يشترط القيام بها مع الرياضة حيث يمكن لأى شخص أن يمارسها ضمن 
أنشطة حياته اليومية.
- طريقة الإطالة الصحيحة:
- البطء والاسترخاء أثناء الإطالة.
- أن تكون مدة الإطالة فى البداية من 10 – 30 ثانية، ثم تصل إلى
حوالى 10-20 دقيقة.
- الإطالة التدريجية والتى لا تصل إلى حد الشعور بالألم فى العضلات.
- التنفس العميق مع إخراج زفير. 
- الإطالة ثلاث مرات على الأقل فى الأسبوع.
- تتم الإطالة فى أى وقت ترغب فيه، وعلى مرات عديدة طيلة اليوم.
- تجنب الإطالة التى فيها مجهود كبير بعد أن تمر ساعة أو ساعتين 
بعد الأكل.
- تجنب الإطالة فى الأيام التى توجد بها رطوبة عالية على أن يتم ذلك
فى الصباح الباكر أو الليل حتى تقل الرطوبة وتنخفض درجة الحرارة.
- لا تقم بإطالة العضلات التى تعرضت للإصابة مؤخراً إلا إذا نصح الطبيب
المعالج بذلك.
00000000000000000000
إعادة تأهيل Rehabilitation 
**هي عملية استرجاع لمهارات شخص قد أصيب بمرض أو إصابة حتى 
تعود الأعضاء إلى وظائفها الطبيعية بكفاءة وعملها على نحو نشط. 
إلى جانب تحقيق الاكتفاء الذاتي للمصاب والحياة بصورة طبيعية أو 
أقرب إلى الطبيعية على قدر المستطاع. 
مثال:
بعد أي صدمة في المخ، تكون إعادة التأهيل عملية هامة لاستعادة 
القدرة على الحركة والكلام بشكل طبيعي.
00000000000000000000
إفرازات Discharges 
هي عبارة عن سوائل تخرج من أعضاء جسم الإنسان مثل الأنف 
أو المهبل.
00000000000000000000
إكزيما Eczema 
هو التهاب مزمن يصيب الجلد ويسبب الهرش (الحك) مع ظهور قشرة 
خارجية عليه.
تعتبر الإكزيما من مشاكل الجلد المعروفة. وتظهر في مراحلها الأولي
في صورة التهاب للجلد واحمراره، ثم تتكون القشرة الخارجية ، وبعدها 
يزداد تضخم سطح الجلد ويبدو وكأنه محترق.
يمكن أن تظهر عند الأطفال أو في مرحلة الشباب، ولا يتم الشفاء منها 
بسهولة بل تحتاج لوقت للعلاج.
00000000000000000000
ألم Pain 
الألم هو الإحساس أو الشعور بعدم الارتياح والمعاناة. وينتج الألم 
من وجود عوامل تساعد على تحفيز الأعصاب والتي بدورها تقوم 
بنقل هذه الإشارات التي وصلتها إلى المخ، وإما أن يقتصر الألم على 
منطقة محددة في الجسم مثل مكان الجرح أو ينتشر في جميع الأعضاء 
مثل الأمراض السرطانية.
00000000000000000000
ألم المفاصل Arthralgia 
هو الألم الذي يحدث في المفاصل، وهناك أسباب عديدة لحدوث آلام 
المفاصل.
00000000000000000000
إمساك Constipation 
هو أحد الاضطرابات التي يتعرض لها الجهاز الهضمي، ويمكن وصفه 
بالإخراج الصعب وغير المتكرر للبراز. والإخراج الطبيعي يتراوح 
من 21- 23مرة في الأسبوع الواحد وحتى ثلاث مرات لا يعتبر إمساك، 
وتتزايد إصابة الإنسان به عند تقدمه في السن وخاصة بعد سن الستين.
00000000000000000000
إمفزيما Emphysema 
هي حالة تصيب الرئة حيث يختزن فيها الهواء بشكل غير طبيعي في**أكياس هوائية صغيرة جداً تسمى حويصلة.
وعندما يبدأ الهواء في التجمع في هذه الأكياس تبدأ في التضخم، ويمكن
أن تنفجر أو يحدث بها خلل وتبقى في شكل أنسجة.
الامفزيما مرتبطة ارتباطاً كبيراً بالتدخين، وهى عادة ما تسبب احتكاك في
الرئة مؤدية إلى أمراض الرئة مثل التهاب الشعب الهوائية المزمن وممكن 
أن تحدث فى حالات الربو المزمنة.
والحل الأمثل لمنع التعرض للإصابة بها هو الامتناع الفوري عن التدخين،
وبدء علاج الإصابة البدائية لأمراض الرئة.
علاج الإمفزيما غير متاح حتى الآن لأن المريض ليس لديه مساحة كافية 
في الرئة لكي يتنفس، فهو يحاول التنفس لكنه لا يستطيع استنشاق كمية 
كافية من الأكسجين.
والمصابون بحالة أمفزيما متطورة غالبا ماً ينتهي بهم الأمر إلى التنفس 
الصناعي. وفي بعض الحالات الأخرى، يتم العلاج عن طريق العقاقير مما 
يساعد على تخفيف الأعراض أو لمداواة الإصابات الموجودة بالفعل في الرئة.
00000000000000000000**أميبا Ameba 
الأميبا هى كائن حى دقيق أحادى الخلية (protozoan) والذى له شكل 
متغير باستمرار. وكلمة أميبا هذه مشتقة من الكلمة اليونانية (Amoibe) 
والتى تعنى التغير، وتصيب الأميبا الأمعاء مسببة الإسهال كما أنها تصيب 
الكبد مكونة الخراج.
00000000000000000000
أندروجين Androgen 
الأندروجين هو هرمون للذكورة ويطلق عليه أيضاً هرمون الخصية، 
وهذا الهرمون يساعد على الحفاظ على الخصائص الجنسية للذكر، وهرمون 
الأندروجين الأساسى هو التستوستيرون.
00000000000000000000
أنسولين Insulin 
الأنسولين هو الهرمون الذي يساعد الجسم على الاستفادة من 
الجلوكوز (السكر) لاستخدامه في الطاقة.
00000000000000000000
أنيميا أديسون Addison Anemia 
أنيميا أديسون أو فقر الدم الأديسونى أو الأنيميا الخبيثة هو اضطراب 
يصيب الدم نتيجة لنقص فيتامين ب12. والمرضى بهذا النوع من الاضطراب
أو الأنيميا لا تتوافر لديهم القدرة على إفراز المادة التى تمتص فيتامين 
ب12 فى المعدة وهذه المادة تسمى (Intrinsic Factor - IF).
00000000000000000000
أورطى Aorta 
أورطى أو الشريان الأورطى هو أكبر شرايين الجسم، يبدأ من البطين 
الأيسر فى القلب ثم يصعد لأعلى فى صورة منحنيات (قوس) ثم ينزل
لأسفل خلال الصدر ثم خلال البطن لينقسم إلى جزأين فى نهايته 
عند الأرجل وتسمى باسم الشرايين الحرقفية (Common Iliac Arteries)،**ويتشعب الأورطى ليصل أيضاً إلى الرأس والرقبة والذراعين أى ان الشريان
الأورطى هو الموصل المركزى للدم المحمولبالأكسجين من القلب لكافة
أعضاء الجسم.
00000000000000000000*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أيدز AIDS 
**وهو مرض نقص المناعة المكتسبة وترجمته* *باللغة الإنجليزية:*
*Acquired Immunodeficiency Syndrome*
*يتسبب فيه فيروس نقص المناعة البشرى (اتش. آي. في) (HIV)* 
*وهذا الفيروس يتكاثر على نوع من خلايا الدم البيضاء والمسئولة* 
*عن تنشيط خلايا الجهاز المناعي الذي يدافع عن جسم الإنسان* 
*ضد أنواع العدوى المختلفة، فيمكننا القول بأن هذا المرض هو فشل* 
*في الجهاز المناعي للجسم. ومن أعراضه:*
*- تضخم العقد الليمفاوية في العنق والإبط (ظهور تورمات في* 
*هذه المناطق).*
*- إعياء مستمر ونقص الوزن بصورة واضحة.*
*- إسهال دون سبب واضح لعدة أسابيع.*
*- ضيق التنفس والسعال الجاف.*
*- بقع حمراء أو قرمزية على الجلد أو الفم أو الجفون.*
*في حالة المرض تظهر هذه الأعراض متلازمة في وقت واحد لمدة* 
*طويلة ويسمى باللغة العربية "متلازمة العوز المناعي المكتسب*
*" والذي يؤكد المرض هو تحليل الدم نظراً لتشابه هذه الأعراض مع* 
*أعراض أمراض أخرى.*
*العدوى بهذا المرض، ينتقل الفيروس من شخص يحمل الفيروس إلى*
*شخص سليم بعدة طرق:*
*- الاتصال الجنسي الذي يكون أحد طرفيه حاملاً للمرض.*
*- نقل دم ملوث بالفيروس.*
*- استخدام محقن لحقن مصاب، ثم استعمال نفس المحقن لشخص*
*سليم.*
*- من الأم المصابة إلى الطفل خلال الحمل والولادة.*
*- أدوات طبيب الأسنان الملوثة بدماء شخص مصاب.*
*ولا ينتقل هذا المرض بالمصافحة، أو بالحشرات أو عند زيارة حاملي*
*هذا المرض. ولا ينتقل أيضاً عن طريق الطعام والشراب أو باستعمال*
*دورات المياه أو أحواض السباحة العامة.*
*00000000000000000000*
*إيستروجين Estrogen* 
*هو أحد الهرمونات الموجودة داخل جسم المرأة ويفرز عن طريق* 
*المبيضين. من المعروف أن نقص هرمون الإستروجين عند المرأة* 
*يؤدي إلي الإصابة بهشاشة العظام.*
*00000000000000000000*
*احتباس حرارى Global warming* 
*إن الغلاف الجوى هو الذي يحافظ على درجة حرارة الأرض بحيث*
*يظل المناخ فوق سطحها دافئاً فهو بمثابة المعطف الصوف الذي يدفأ* 
*الإنسان في فصل الشتاء، فبدون هذا الغلاف الجوى سيكون معدل درجة* 
*الحرارة على سطح الأرض لا يتعدى 18 درجة مئوية. تصل الحرارة إلى* 
*سطح الأرض عن طريق الشمس التي تعمل بالطبع على تدفئتها، وبمجرد*
*أن ترتفع درجة الحرارة تبدأ هذه الحرارة الزائدة في الانبعاث على صورة*
*أشعة تحت الحمراء مثلها مثل الإناء الساخن الذي تنبعث منه الحرارة حتى*
*بعد إبعاده عن الموقد. ويحتجز الغلاف الجوى بعضاً من هذه الحرارة والباقي*
*ينفذ إلى الفضاء الخارجى، ولذلك نجد أن الصوب الخضراء هي مثال جيد* 
*لشرح المشكلة التي تواجهها الأرض بما نسميه بظاهرة الاحتباس العالمي* 
*(أو ارتفاع درجة حرارة سطح الأرض). وتساعد الغازات المنبعثة والتي تسمى* 
*مجازاً باسم غازات الصوب الخضراء في احتجاز كمية أكبر من هذه الإشعاعات،*
*وبالتالي تعمل على زيادة درجة حرارة سطح الأرض*
*00000000000000000000*
*ارتفاع ضغط الدم Hypertension* 
*هي حالة يضخ فيها الدم في جميع أنحاء الجسم بطريقة غير طبيعية وتحت* 
*ضغط مرتفع .*
*00000000000000000000*
*استئصال الرحم Hysterectomy* 
*هي عملية استئصال الرحم وأحياناً مع استئصال عنقه أيضاً:*
*- Total hysterectomyاستئصال الرحم وعنقه.*
*Subtotal hysterectomy-استئصال جسم الرحم فقط.*
*00000000000000000000*
*استئصال الزائدة الدودية Appendectomy* 
*هي عملية استئصال الزائدة بشكل جراحي، وتتم عملية الاستئصال*
*بسبب الالتهاب الذى يحدث في جدار الزائدة ويكون مصحوباً بإصابة في*
*أغلب الأحوال .*
*نظراً لاختلاف حجم الزائدة ومكانها وقرب أعضاء كثيرة منها، يصعب تحديد* 
*عملية التهاب الزائدة من بعض الإصابات الأخرى التي قد تحدث في البطن .*
*يتم علاجهاعن طريق الاستئصال الجراحي، والمضادات الحيوية.*
*00000000000000000000*
*استسقاء Ascites* 
*الاستسقاء هو تراكم وتكون السوائل فى منطقة البطن بشكل غير* 
*طبيعى، وتوجد أسباب عديدة لحدوثه بما فيها أمراض الكبد الحادة ووجود* 
*خلايا سرطانية فى منطقة البطن.*
*00000000000000000000*
*اكتئاب Depression* 
*هو حالة مزاجية مضطربة، مع حالة يأس وحزن شديد. كما تتضمن* 
*أعراضه: عدم الانتظام في النوم والطعام ،فقدان الطاقة، اللجوء إلى* 
*العزلة، وقد ينتهي الأمر إلى الانتحار.*
*00000000000000000000*
*التهاب الأذن Otitis* 
*التهاب الأذن هي أي من الاضطرابات أو المشاكل التي تصيب الأذن* 
*بما فيها التعرض للعدوى أو التهاب الأذن الداخلية أو الخارجية.*
*وتصنف التهابات الأذن حسب حدوث الالتهاب فجأة ويسمي بالالتهاب* 
*الحاد أو على فترة زمنية طويلة مما يجعله مزمناً:*
*- التهاب الأذن الخارجية الحاد.*
*- النهاب الأذن الخارجية المزمن.*
*- التهاب الأذن الخارجية الخبيث.*
*- التهاب الأذن الوسطى الحاد.*
*- التهاب الأذن الوسطى المزمن.*
*- التهاب الأذن الوسطي مع إفرازات دموية.*
*وتأتي أعراض الالتهاب: آلام في الأذن، إحساس بالهرش، إفرازات،*
*ضعف السمع أو فقده، طنين بالأذن, وقد تصل الأعراض إلى حد الشعور* 
*بالغثيان والقئ، الإسهال، ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة، الرعشة.*
*ويتم تشخيص هذا الالتهاب بالفحص الطبي للأذن سواء بمنظار الأذن* 
*أو بدونه مع ظهور بعض العلامات مثل احمرار الأذن الخارجية والإحساس*
*بألم فيها، أما التهاب الوسطى فيكون الاحمرار أيضاً إحدى العلامات بالإضافة*
*إلى ورم طبلة الأذن.*
*00000000000000000000*
*التهاب الزائدة الدودية Appendicitis* 
*هي حالة الالتهاب وأحياناً الإصابة التي تحدث في الزائدة الدودية. والزائدة*
*هي الجزء البارز الذي يشبه شكل الإصبع والذي يقع في أول جزء من* 
*القولون (الأمعاء الغليظة) .* 
*يتسبب التهاب الزائدة الدودية عادة في حدوث حمى ، فقدان الشهية* 
*وألم غير طبيعي في الربع الأخير من الجانب الأيمن من البطن.*
*00000000000000000000*
*التهاب الشعب الهوائية Bronchitis* 
*هو التهاب وانتفاخ في الشعب الهوائية ويمكن أن يكون حاداً أو مزمناً.*
*التهاب الشعب الهوائية المزمن: وفيه يلازم السعال (الكحة) المريض* 
*مصحوباً ببلغم لمدة ثلاثة شهور أو عامين، كما يلتهب ويتورم الغشاء* 
*المبطن لممرات الهواء مما يؤدى إلى ضيقها وإعاقة مرور الهواء فيها* 
*بسهولة، وتحفز وجود مثل هذه الالتهابات على إنتاج البلغم الأمر الذي* 
*يزيد من إعاقة ممرات الهواء ويؤدى في نهاية الأمر إلى إصابة الإنسان*
*بعدوى بكتيرية في الرئة.*
*00000000000000000000*
*التهاب الشعب الهوائية المزمن Chronic bronchitis*
*حالة سعال دائم بشكل يومي مع إفراز للبلغم من 3 شهور وحتى* 
*عامين، يحدث فيها التهاب لتجويف الممرات الهوائية وتضخمها والذي*
*يؤدي إلي صعوبة مرور الهواء واحتباسه بسبب الإفراز المستمر للبلغم.* 
*كما يزيد من احتمال وجود إصابة بكتيرية في الرئة.*
*00000000000000000000*
*التهاب الغدة النكافية Mumps* 
*هي حالة مرضية فيروسية حادة تأتي في صورة التهاب في الغدد* 
*اللعابية وخاصة القريبة من الأذن والتي تعرف باسم "باروتيد" Parotids،*
*ويظهر وجه الطفل وكأنه ممتلئ بجانب الأذن والفم نتيجة التهاب* 
*هذه الغدة.*
*ونجد أن الغدة النكافية تسبب أيضاً التهاب في الأنسجة وليس فقط في* 
*الغدد اللعابية، وفي صورتها الخطيرة تساعد علي التهاب الأغشية الدماغية*
*والعصبية كما تسبب التهاب في الدماغ.*
*وإذا أصيب بها الإنسان في سن البلوغ ممكن أن تؤدي إلي عقمه سواء* 
*ذكر أوأنثى لأنها تؤثر علي الأعضاء التناسلية للذكر والتهاب الخصيتين،*
*والتهاب المبايض عند الإناث، وتمثل هذه الإصابات نسبة ضئيلة بعد سن* 
*البلوغ لكن من الممكن حدوثها.*
*يسمي الفيروس المتسبب في هذا المرض: "باراميكسو فيرس*
*" Paramyxo virus، وينتقل من الشخص المصاب إلي الشخص السليم* 
*عن طريق الاتصال المباشر، أو عن طريق لعاب المريض، أو عن طريق* 
*الهواء المحمل بالفيروس.*
*وفي الماضي، كان التهاب الغدة اانكافية يعتبر إحدى الأمراض الخطيرة*
*المميتة للأطفال ولكن بعد توفر برنامج الأمصال منذ عام 1967 قلت الإصابة*
*به بنسبة كبيرة.*
*00000000000000000000*
*التهاب الكبد الوبائى فيروس "سى" Hepatitis virus C* 
*هو فيروس يصيب الكبد وينتقل عادة عن طريق الدم، ومن الأم الحامل*
*لجنينها أو عن طريق الاتصال الجنسى. يسبب فيروس (HCV) خلل شديد*
*في الكبد يمكن أن يؤدى إلى ظهور سرطان أو تليف به.*
*التشخيص يكون عن طريق اختبارات الدم. والعلاج يتم بالعقاقير المضادة*
*للفيروس وخاصة عن طريق الإنترفيرون. لا يوجد تطعيم ضد فيروس الكبد* 
*الوبائي جـ.*
*00000000000000000000*
*التهاب المفصل Arthritis* 
*هو التهاب يؤدى إلى عدم حركة المفاصل بشكل طبيعي مما يؤدى*
*إلى صعوبة في حركة الإنسان، ومن أعراض الالتهاب: حدوث تيبس ،* 
*والاحمرار مع الإحساس بوجود حرارة عند المفصل الملتهب مع الألم.*
*ويوجد حوالي ما يزيد على المائة نوع من أنواع التهابات المفاصل ومنها:* 
*الروماتيود، الحمرة، النقرس ...الخ.*
*00000000000000000000*
*التهاب جلدى حاد Rash* 
*هي حالة تهيج للجلد واحمرار، وطبياً تسمي حالة طفح جلدي.*
*00000000000000000000*
*التهاب رئوي Pneumonia* 
*الالتهاب الرئوى عدوى تصيب إحدى الرئتين أو كلاهما، ويتسبب فيها إما*
*بكتريا أو فيروس أو فطريات، وقبل اكتشاف المضادات الحيوية كان مصير*
*المريض بالالتهاب الرئوى الموت.*
*وطرق العدوى بها إما أن يكون عن طريق تنفس رذاذ هواء محمل بالبكتريا*
*أو الفيروس المسبب للالتهاب الرئوى ويأتى هذا الرذاذ المحمل بالبكتريا* 
*أو الفيروس عن طريق سعال المريض أو في حالة العطس. كما تحدث* 
*العدوى عندما تهاجم البكتريا أو الفيروس الموجودة في الفم أو الحلق* 
*أو الأنف الرئة وخاصة أثناء النوم عندما تحدث شرقة وتدخل هذه البكتريا* 
*من خلال إفرازات الفم والأنف إلى الرئتين.*
*00000000000000000000*
*انتشار المرض ////stasis* 
*هو انتشار المرض من جزء معين في الجسم إلى جزء آخر وهو غالباً*
*يطلق على انتشار الأورام الخبيثة أو البكتريا الموجودة في الدم أوالألياف.*
*00000000000000000000*
*انفجار Rupture* 
*هي حالة تمزق للأنسجة، أو خلل في عضو ما.*
*00000000000000000000*
*انقباض Contraction* 
*هي عملية تأكسد يتم فيها ضيق العضلات وتقلصها.*
*00000000000000000000*
*انقطاع الطمث Amenorrhea* 
*هوعدم نزول الدورة الشهرية أو انقطاعها، وتنقسم إلى نوعين:*
*النوع الأول: هي حالة عدم حدوث الدورة على الإطلاق، في فترة البلوغ.*
*النوع الثاني: تكون الدورة فيها قد بدأت بالفعل في النزول ولكنها تتوقف*
*بعد ذلك، بسبب حدوث الحمل (وهو أمر طبيعي) أو نتيجة لوجود أسباب* 
*مرضية أخرى.*
*00000000000000000000*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*===============((**ب**))===============*
*بتر Amputation* 
*هي عملية إزالة وقطع لجزء من الجسم يتصل اتصال مباشر بالجلد مثل:*
*قطع جزء من الإصبع أو كله يعتبر عملية بتر. ولكن في نفس الوقت عملية*
*إزالة جزء من المستقيم مثلاًً لا تعد بتراً.*
*يجب أن تتم عملية البتر دائماَ في المستشفى وفي حجرة العمليات وغالباً* 
*ما تتم لمنع حدوث غرغرينا أو انتشار الغرغرينا نتيجة لبعض الأمراض مثل*
*السكر أو جلطة في الشرايين أو أية إصابات أو أمراض أخرى لها صلة بالدورة* 
*الدموية.*
*وفي بعض الأحيان الأخرى لمنع انتشار سرطان العظام أومنع حدوث إصابة*
*أو نزيف دموي للمريض الذي يعاني من خلل شديد في الرجل (الأعرج).*
*00000000000000000000*
*بتولية (تسمم غذائى) Botulism* 
*البتولية هو نوع تسمم غذائي منتشر بشكل كبير ولكنه خطير جداً. يحدث*
*هذا النوع من التسمم في الأعصاب ويسبب شلل في العضلات الذي* 
*تسببه بكتيريا تسمى (Clostridium botulinum).*
*- هذا النوع من البكتيريا له أنواع* *كثيرة تتضمن:**- بكتيريا الطعام: ويحدث هذا التسمم نتيجة تناول طعام يحتوي علي هذا*
*النوع من البكتيريا المسممة.* 
*- بكتيريا الجروح: يحدث نتيجة التسمم الذي ينتج من جرح مصاب بهذا النوع* 
*من البكتيريا.*
*- بكتيريا معوية: يحدث التسمم عندما تتعرض المعدة لجرثومة هذه البكتيريا.*
*تنمو هذه البكتيريا في المعدة وتقوم بإفراز السم، ويحدث ذلك عند الأطفال*
*الرضع فقط.*
*- البكتيريا المعوية عند البالغين: وهو نوع مماثل للتسمم المعوي عند الأطفال*
*ولكنه يحدث عند البالغين نتيجة الإصابة بهذا النوع من البكتيريا. وتتطلب هذه*
*الإصابة إجراءات جراحية للعلاج.*
*أعراض التسمم بهذا النوع البكتيريا تختلف وتتدرج من الدرجة المتوسطة* 
*للقصوى، وتتضمن: الغثيان والقيء كأعراض متوسطة وتنتهي بهبوط الرئة* 
*والقلب وأحياناً الموت.* 
*يحدث التسمم الغذائي نتيجة الطعام الذي لا يتم وضعه في الثلاجات* 
*أو تبريده وحفظه بشكل جيد، خاصة اللحوم غير المطهية أو النصف مطهية.* 
*ويمكن الوقاية من الإصابة بهذه البكتيريا عن طريق حفظ الطعام وتبريده* 
*بشكل جيد ويمكن القضاء علي التسمم عن طريق التسخين.*
*00000000000000000000*
*بروتين Protein* 
*هو جزيئات كبيرة تتكون من سلسلة أواثنين من الأحماض الأمينية مرتبة*
*ترتيباً محدداً.*
*00000000000000000000*
*برود جنسى Frigidity* 
*البرود الجنسي اضطراب يتعلق بالإثارة الجنسية عند كلاً من الرجل والمرأة.* 
*وهي الحالة التي يكون فيها الشخص من إمرأة أو رجل غير قابل للاستثارة*
*جنسياً وبالتالي عدم القدرة على ممارسة الاتصال الجنسي.*
*وتتلخص أعراضه: عدم الاستجابة الجنسية أو القابلية للاستثارة، تجنب* 
*الاتصال الجنسي، ندرة حدوث هزة التهيج الجنسي، لكن هذا لا يعني أن*
*أي سيدة لا تشعر بهذه الاستثارة خلال الاتصال الجنسي توصف بالبرود*
*وإنما تنطبق على جميع أنواع الاستثارة التي تتعرض لها المرأة وتكون* 
*نتيجتها بالسلب حتى وإن كانت تمارس العادة السرية مع نفسها.*
*وترجع أسباب البرود الجنسي إما لعوامل نفسية أو فسيولوجية، العوامل*
*النفسية:*
*التعرض للضغوط أو الصراع مع الطرف الآخر، الخوف وقلة المعرفة عن*
*ميكانيكية الاتصال الجنسي، القلق وكل هذه العوامل تأتي معها مضاعفات*
*أخرى من الإصابة بالإحباط، والشعور بالذنب لعدم القدرة على التجاذب*
*الجنسي. العوامل الفسيولوجية: الشعور بالألم أثناء الجماع، نقص*
*إفرازات هرمون الإستروجين بسبب انقطاع الطمث، خلل في التركيب*
*الفسيولوجي لجسم المرأة، وعندها لابد من اللجوء إلى الطبيب على* 
*الفور لأنها ستكون حالة مرضية.*
*00000000000000000000*
*برولين Proline* 
** النوع:*
*من الأحماض الأمينية غير الأساسية.*
** فوائد البرولين:*
*- تركيب الكولاجين.*
*- التئام الجروح*
** نقص البرولين:*
*غير معروف.*
** مصادر البرولين الغذائية:*
*- منتجات الألبان.*
*- البيض.*
*- اللحم البقري.*
*- الطيور.*
*- القمح.*
*00000000000000000000*
*بطء ضربات القلب Bradycardia* 
*هي حالة يتصف فيها خفقان القلب بالبطء حيث تكون ضرباته أقل من 60* 
*نبضة في الدقيقة.*
*00000000000000000000*
*بطانة الرحم Endometrium* 
*هو الغشاء الداخلي للرحم، والذي ينزف بطريقة طبيعية وتلقائية كل شهر*
*كرد فعل طبيعي للتغيرات الهرمونية للدورة الشهرية.*
*00000000000000000000*
*بطن Abdomen* 
*هي التجويف الداخلي الموجود في جسم الإنسان والذي يحتوي علي* 
*المعدة، الأمعاء الدقيقة والأمعاء الغليظة، الزائدة الدودية، الكبد، الطحال،*
*البنكرياس، الكلي، المثانة وبعض الأعضاء الأخرى.*
*أثناء الحمل الرحم عند السيدات تمدد البطن عن وضعها الطبيعي المألوف.*
*00000000000000000000*
*بكتريا Bacteria* 
*البكتريا عبارة عن كائن حى دقيق أحادى الخلية والتى توجد إما فى صورة*
*طليقة لا تعيش على شىء، أو فى صورة طفيليات تتطفل على كائن حى*
*آخر، وكلمة بكتريا مشتقة من الكلمة اليونانية القديمة (Bakterion)* 
*والتى تعنى العفن. وتوجد إما فى صورة نافعة كتلك المستخدمة فى صناعة*
*الزبادى أو ضارة والتى تسبب العدوى والأمراض.*
*00000000000000000000*
*بكتيريا لولبية Spirochete* 
*هي نوع من البكتيريا الدقيقة تأخذ شكل الدودة اللولبي (حلزوني)* 
*ونجدها دائماً في حالة حركة عند رؤيتها من خلال الميكروسكوب.*
*00000000000000000000*
*بلغم Sputum* 
*هو سائل لزج يفرز عن طريق الرئة ويقوم بسد ممرات الهواء ويخرج من* 
*الفم عن طريق السعال، ويكون محملاً ببكتريا أو فيروس.*
*00000000000000000000*
*بلل الفراش Enuresis* 
*يطلق على التبول اللإرادي ببلل الأطفال للفراش أثناء نومهم بالليل*
*فقط وليس أثناء النهار، ويظل عدم التحكم هذا ويوصف بأنه حالة غير* 
*مرضية حتى سن الخمس سنوات. من الصعب تحديد أسباب التبول اللإرادي*
*لكن هناك عوامل تتعلق بأسباب وراثية في الجينات أو لصغر حجم المثانة* 
*أو زيادة كميات البول عند بعض الأطفال أثناء نومهم، وآخرها تلك التي تتصل* 
*بمشاكل صحية في الكلى أو المثانة أو الجهاز العصبي وهي أندرها على* 
*الإطلاق. أما النوم العميق والاضطرابات العقلية والضغوط النفسية (وإن كانت* 
*تساهم في بعض الحالات التي تحكمت بالفعل في عادات تبولها) لا تشترك* 
*مع العوامل السابقة في التنبؤ بأسباب هذه العادة السلبية.*
*00000000000000000000*
*بلوغ Puberty* 
*هي الفترة التي تحدث فيها تغيرات في الجسم نتيجة نشاط في إفراز*
*الهرمونات الجنسية فتظهر علامات الأنوثة أو الرجولة، وهي أيضاً الفترة*
*التي يمكن عندها الإنجاب.*
*00000000000000000000*
*بوتاسيوم Potassium* 
*- النوع: من المعادن الرئيسية.*
*- فوائد البوتاسيوم:*
*- تركيب البروتينات.*
*- توازن السوائل.*
*- انقباضات العضلات.*
*- نقل استثارات الأعصاب.*
*- نقص البوتاسيوم:*
*- ضعف.*
*- شلل.*
*- اضطراب عقلي.*
*- الموت.*
*- الإفراط في تناول البوتاسيوم:*
*- الضعف العضلي.*
*- القىء.*
*- متوسط معدلات البوتاسيوم للفرد في اليوم الواحد:*
*- الكبار والمراهقين = 2000 ملجم.*
*- مصادر البوتاسيوم الغذائية:*
*- الفاكهة.*
*- الخضراوات.*
*- منتجات الألبان.*
*- الحبوب.*
*- البقوليات.*
*- اللحم البقرى.*
*00000000000000000000*
*بيليروبين (أحمر الصفراء) Bilirubin* 
*هي عبارة عن مادة صفراء محمرة تفرز عند خروج الهيموجلوبين من* 
*خلايا الدم الحمراء.*
*00000000000000000000*

----------


## دموع الغصون

=============((ز))===============

زائدة جلدية تناسلية Genital wart الزوائد الجلدية دائماً يكون لها علاقة بالجلد الرطب للأعضاء التناسلية أو حول الشرج. وهذه الزوائد تكون بسبب فيروسات تسمى (HPVs) والتي تنتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي. ويمكن أيضاً أن تنتقل من الأم الحامل إلى الجنين. ومعظم إصابات فيروس (HPV) ليس لها أعراض ظاهرة، لكنه يزيد من احتمال إصابة السيدة بسرطان عنق الرحم. وهذه الفيروسات أيضاً هي المسببة لبقع الثدي غير الطبيعية والتغيرات السرطانية التي تحدث في عنق الرحم.لا يوجد علاج لفيروس (HPV) رغم أن العقاقير المضادة له يمكن أن تقلل من انتشاره وتسرع في الشفاء ولكن بمجرد انقباض الفيروس، يمكن أن يعيش في جسم الإنسان مدى الحياة.

00000000000000000000

زائدة دودية Appendix هي عبارة عن جزء خارجي مع بداية الأمعاء الغليظة. ويطلق عليها هذا الاسم لأنها تشبه الدودة في الشكل.

00000000000000000000
 
زرع الكُلى Kidney transplant زرع الكُلى هي عملية إحلال يتم بها استبدال الكلية المصابة التي توقفت عن القيام بوظائفها بكفاءة صفر% عن طريق شخص متبرع أو عن طريق شخص حديث الوفاة, وعملية الزرع هذه لا تتم إلا عند حدوث الفشل التام لوظائف الكلى وعندها تتوقف عملية الغسيل التي يداوم عليها المريض كما تعود الكلية المزروعة للقيام بوظائفها الطبيعية للتمثيل الغذائي.ونسب نجاح زراعة الكلى من الشخص الحي تمثل 95% (بعد عام من زراعتها أما من الشخص المتوفي فتمثل 90% بعد عام أيضاً, والمشكلة الوحيدة في الزراعة هي مشكلة مناعية فقد يرفضها الجهاز المناعي لجسم المريض وقد تم زراعة أول كلية في بوسطن بواسطة الجراح مواري في عام 1954, ونقلت من رونالد هيرك وزرعت لتوأمه المماثل (وبذلك تم التغلب على المشكلة المناعية)

.00000000000000000000

زلال Albumin الزلال هو البروتين في بلازما الدم بأعلى تركيزاته، ويقوم الزلال بنقل العديد من الجزيئات الصغيرة في الدم مثل البيليروبين والكالسيوم والبروجيستيرون وبعض أنواع العقاقير. وأيضاً له أهمية كبيرة في المحافظة على ضغط الدم في الأوعية وعدم تسرب السائل للأنسجة وهذا يرجع إلى أن تركيز الزلال في الدم أعلى بكثير من الذي يوجد في الأنسجة. وبما أن الكبد هو المسئول عن إنتاج الزلال والنقص فيه يترجم إلى وجود خلل في جسم الإنسان مثل أمراض الكبد أو الكلى مما يؤدي إلى هروبه في البول وزيادة نسبته فيه أو قد يكون بسبب سوء التغذية أو اتباع نظام غذائي لا يحتوي على نسب بروتين متوازية.المعدل الطبيعي في جسم الإنسان = 3.4-5.4 جرام/ديسيلتر وقد تختلف هذه النسب قليلاً من معمل لآخر.

00000000000000000000
 
زنك Zinc هو أحد المعادن الضرورية والهامة للجسم، وعنصر أساسي في تكوين العديد من الإنزيمات التي تسمح للعديد من التفاعلات الكيميائية للقيام بعملياتها بالمعدلات الطبيعية. كما يعد عنصراً هاماُ من مكونات البروتين المسئول عن انقسام الخلايا، ويدخل في تركيب الأنسولين، ومسئول عن حاسة الشم.الأطعمة التي يتوافر بها الزنك: اللحم وعلى وجه خاص الكبد والمأكولات البحرية، البيض، المكسرات، والحبوب.يؤدى نقص هذا المعدن إلى الأنيميا، والزيادة المفرطة فى صبغة الجلد ، تضخم في الطحال والكبد، عدم التئام الجروح بسهولة ونقص عام في مناعة جسم الإنسان.ولكن الإفراط في تناوله يؤدى إلى إثارة الجهاز الهضمي، يؤثر على امتصاص النحاس وبالتالي حدوث نقص فيه، ويؤثر على مناعة جسم الإنسان كما هو الحال عند التعرض للنقص فيه.المقدار المثالي لكلا من السيدة :12 ملجم والرجل: 10 ملجم يومياً.

00000000000000000000

زُِهري Syphilis هو مرض ينتقل عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي بسبب البكتريا اللولبية التى تتخذ شكلاً حلزونياً وتصيب الأشخاص عن طريق الغشاء المخاطي للفم أو الأعضاء التناسلية. ومن هنا تبدأ هذه البكتريا في تكوين قرح غير مؤلمة تسمى قرحة الزهُري

.00000000000000000000

----------


## دموع الغصون

*===============((س))===============
سائل ليمفي Lymph 
هو سائل عديم اللون موجود في الأوعية الليمفاوية، ينتقل عبر الأوعية الليمفاوية في الجهاز الليمفى ويحمل الخلايا التي تساعد على محاربة الإصابات والأمراض.
00000000000000000000
سخونة بالوجه Hot ***** 
هي عبارة عن تغير مفاجئ قوي أو ضعيف في درجة حرارة الجسم بسبب التغير الناتج عن نقص في مستوى هرمون الإيستروجين الذي يفرزه الجسم، والتى تنقبض فيها الأوعية الدموية أو ترتخى ويمكن أن تكون أعراضاً لمرحلة انقطاع الدورة الشهرية. 
ومن علاماتها احمرار الجلد الذى يعكس السخونة بدون الاحساس بها، وتبقى لفترة من بضع دقائق وحتى نصف الساعة.
00000000000000000000 
سرطان البروستاتة Prostate cancer 
إن السبب الرئيسي في الإصابة بهذا المرض غير معلوم ولا توجد علامات للتفرقة بينه وبين تضخم البروستاتة الحميد. لكن هناك عوامل تساعد على الإصابة به مثل التقدم في السن، العوامل الوراثية أو التغيير الهرمونى وكذا العوامل البيئية متمثلة في السموم والكيماويات ومخلفات الصناعة. فبالنسبة لعامل التقدم في السن، نجد أن فرص الإصابة تزيد لمن هم فوق ال80 عاماً وتتراوح النسبة ما بين 50 – 80% ، ومن النادر الإصابة به قبل سن الأربعين. أما بالنسبة للعوامل الوراثية، نجد أن الجينات تلعب دوراً كبيراً في هذا المرض، وتزيد فرص الإصابة للشخص الذي أصيب أحد أفراد عائلته به. ولا يوجد جين معين مسئولاًً عنه ويمكننا القول بأن هرمون الذكورة مسئول بشكل مباشرة عن نمو خلايا البروستاتة الطبيعية وكذلك السرطانية فليس غريباً أن يكون له دوراً ما في حدوث المرض، ويمكن التغلب على ذلك بتقليل معدل الهرمون الأمر الذي يؤدى إلى تثبيط نمو سرطان البروستاتة.
00000000000000000000
سرطان الثدى Breast cancer 
سرطان الثدى هو ذلك الورم الخبيث الذى يصيب الثدى ويستلزم إجراء عملية جراحية لاستئصاله. يتم اكتشافه وتشخيصه عن طريق الفحص الجسماني للمريض الذاتى وغير الذاتى من خلال تصوير الثدي بالأشعة، موجات فوق صوتية، وأخذ عينة من الورم.
هناك أنواع أخرى من سرطان الثدي الذي يختلف في مدى انتشاره في باقي أنسجة الجسم.
يختلف علاج السرطان حسب نوعه ومدى انتشاره في الجسم وأيضاً حسب سن المريض وصحته.
00000000000000000000 
سرطان الدم Leukemia 
سرطان الدم أو اللوكيميا هو مرض سرطاني خبيث ينتج عنه نمو غير طبيعي لخلايا الدم.
00000000000000000000
سرطان عنق الرحم Cervical cancer 
هو ورم سرطاني من العنق ويصل إلى داخل جسم الرحم. وعنق الرحم هو جزء منخفض وضيق في الرحم.
أما الرحم هو عضو دائري مجوف، موجود في أسفل البطن لدى كل سيدة ويقع بين المثانة والمستقيم.
وعنق الرحم يكون قناة مفتوحة على المهبل والتي تتصل بخارج الجسم.
00000000000000000000 
سعال ديكى Whooping cough 
أحد الأمراض المعدية، وتعرف البكتريا المتسببة في حدوثه باسم "هيموفيلس بيرتاسس" Pertussis. ويأتي في صورة سعال مفاجئ ومتكرر، ويكون هذا السعال حاداً مع حدوث أزيز في الصدر واختناق وزرقة. وبالإضافة أنه يصيب الجهاز التنفسي إلا أنه يؤثر علي بعض من أعضاء الجسم الأخرى، وتوجد ثلاث مراحل للمرض.
00000000000000000000
سعر حراري Calorie 
هو وحدة الطاقة في المواد الغذائية، وتم اشتقاق هذه الكلمة من كلمة "Kilo calorie" = السعر الألفي (وهو مقدار الحرارة الضروري لرفع حرارة كيلو جرام من الماء درجة مئوية واحدة). وهو مصطلح علمي دقيق ويتم استخدام كلمة "Calorie" السعر الحراري فقط في مجال التغذية.
00000000000000000000 
سمنة Obesity 
هي زيادة وزن الشخص عن المعدل الطبيعي المحدد له. ويوصف الشخص بالسمنة أو البدانة إذا زاد وزنه بحوالي** 20% عن الوزن الطبيعي المحدد له، ويتوقف معرفة الوزن المثالي لجسم أي إنسان حسب المعايير التالية: الطول - النوع - السن - حجم الجسم.
وحسب التعريفات العالمية للصحة فإن السمنة تعني أيضاً زيادة جسم حوالي 30 كجم عن الوزن الطبيعي المحدد له، ويقيم بواسطة مؤشر حسابات حجم الجسم "بي . إم . آي" (BMI) الذي يمثل العلاقة بين وزن الجسم والطول والذي يتم فيه حساب وزن الشخص بالكيلو جرامات مقسوماً علي الطول بالأمتار المربعة، وتضاهي هذه المعادلة في البالغين كمية الدهون في الجسم.
العوامل التي تؤدي إلي حدوث السمنة: التاريخ الوراثي – عادات التغذية السيئة التي يتبعها الشخص.
علاج السمنة:تحتاج السمنة في علاجها لشيء أكثر من مجرد تغيير عادات الأكل السيئة المتبعةومنها:
1- ممارسة الأنشطة الرياضية.
2- الاستعداد النفسي.
3- استخدام بعض الأدوية التي تساعد علي الرجيم.
المشاكل التي تنجم عن السمنة:
تعتبر السمنة إحدى المشاكل الصحية التي يواجهها الشخص السليم لأنها تؤدي بعد فترة ما إلي العديد من الأمراض:
سكر الدم (النوع الثاني – سكر البالغين) -ارتفاع ضغط الدم-
جلطات المخ- أزمات قلبية (جلطات القلب)- فشل في عضلة القلب- بعض أنواع السرطانات مثل سرطان البروستاتا والقولون وسرطان الشرج- حصوات المرارة- النقرس (داء الملوك)- التهابات المفاصل وآلامها- نوبات توقف التنفس أثناء النوم.
00000000000000000000
سن انقطاع الدورة Menopause 
هي المرحلة التي تبدأ الدورة الشهرية عند المرأة في الانقطاع لمدة 12 شهر متصلة.**
**......................
**سيرين Serine 
**- النـوع: من الأحماض الأمينية غير الأساسية.*
*- فوائد السيرين:*
*- التمثيل الغذائي للدهون.*
*- نمو العظام.*
*- مرطب ضمن مكونات كريمات العناية بالجلد.*
*- نقص السيرين: غير معـروف.*
*- الإفراط في تناول السيرين: غير معلوم (وإن كان هناك احتمال بإضعاف جهاز المناعة).*
*- مصادر* *السيرين الغذائية:*
*- منتجات الألبان.*
*- اللحم البقرى.*
*- لحم الطيور.*
*- الفول السوداني.*
*- الصويا.*
*- دقيق القمح.*
*00000000000000000000*
*سيستين Cystine* 
** النوع:*
*من الأحماض الأمينية غير الأساسية.*
** فوائد السيستين:*
*- مضاد للأكسدة.*
*- تركيب الكولاجين.*
** نقص السيستين:*
*غير معروف.*
** مصادر السيستين الغذائية:*
*- الطيور.*
*- القمح.*
*- البروكلي.*
*- البيض.*
*- الثوم.*
*- البصل.*
*- الفلفل الأحمر.*
*00000000000000000000* 
*سيلنيوم Selenium* 
*- النوع: من المعادن الثانوية.*
*- فوائد السيلنيوم: الحماية من الأكسدة.*
*- نقص السيلنيوم: أنيميا (نادراً ما تحدث).*
*- الإفراط في تناول السيلنيوم: اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي.*
*- متوسط معدلات السيلنيوم للفرد في اليوم الواحد:*
*- الكبار من الذكور = 70 ميكرو جرام.*
*- الكبار من الإناث = 55 ميكرو جرام.*
*- المرأة الحامل = 65 ميكرو جرام.*
*- المرأة أثناء الرضاعة = 75 ميكرو جرام.*
*- الذكور ما بين 15 – 18 عاماً = 50 ميكرو جرام.*
*- الذكور ما بين 11 – 14 عاماً = 40 ميكرو جرام.*
*- الإناث ما بين 11 – 14 عاماً = 45 ميكرو جرام.*
*- الأطفال ما بين 7 – 10 أعوام = 30 ميكرو جرام.*
*- الأطفال ما بين عاماً - 6 أعوام = 20 ميكرو جرام.*
*- الأطفال الرضع من سن 6 أشهر – عاماً = 15 ميكرو جرام.*
*- الأطفال الرضع منذ الولادة – 6 أشهر = 10 ميكرو جرام.*
*00000000000000000000*[FONT='Times New Roman', tahoma, verdana, helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]

----------


## دموع الغصون

===============((غ))===============
غثيان Nausea 
هو إحساس بالميل إلى القئ وفي الغالب يكون نتيجة الاضطرابات في المعدة أو لأية اضطرابات في أماكن أخرى من الجسم وفي معظم الأحوال تنتهي بالقئ.
00000000000000000000
غدة البروستاتة Prostate gland 
هي غدة موجودة أسفل مثانة الرجل وتعمل علي إفراز بعض أنواع السوائل المكونة من السائل المنوي.
00000000000000000000 
غدة درقية Thyroid gland 
هي غدة صماء في الرقبة تقوم بإفراز هرموني Thyroxine (خلاصة درقية) وCalcitonin (كالسيتونين).
00000000000000000000
غشاء البكارة Hymen 
هو غشاء مخاطي تولد به الفتاة يقوم بحماية وتغليف فتحة المهبل. يسمي أيضاً غشاء المهبل.
00000000000000000000 
غشاء بريتوني Peritoneum 
هو الغشاء الذى يغلف التجويف البطني ويغطى معظم أعضاء البطن.
00000000000000000000
غشاء مبطن للرحم terine lining 
الجدار الداخلي للرحم هو ذلك النسيج الذى يبطن الرحم. وهذا النسيج ينزف بشكل طبيعي شهرياً، كرد فعل للتغيرات الهرمونية للدورة الشهرية.
00000000000000000000 
غشاء مخاطي Mucous membrane 
هو الغشاء الذي يحدد تجويفات الجسم مثل الفم والأنف والحلق و المهبل والمستقيم.
00000000000000000000
===============((ف))===============
فالين Valine 
* النوع:
من الأحماض الأمينية الأساسية.
* فوائد الفالين:
- نمو أنسجة العضلات وإعادة بنائها.
- تنظيم الطاقة.
* نقص الفالين:
غير معروف.
* الإفراط في تناول الفالين:
- احتمال الإصابة بالهلوسة.
* متوسط معدلات الفالين للفرد في اليوم الواحد:
- الأطفال ما قبل المدرسة 2-5 أعوام = 38 ملجم.
- الأطفال في سن المدرسة 10-12 عاماً = 25 ملجم.
- البالغون 18 عاماً وفوق هذه السن = 10 ملجم.
* مصادر الفالين الغذائية:
- البيض.
- عش الغراب (المشرووم).
- المكسرات.
- الطيور.
- اللحم البقري.
- فول الصويا.
- الحبوب.
- منتجات الألبان.
00000000000000000000
فتحة الشرج Anus 
هي الفتحة الموجودة في مؤخرة المستقيم ويتم إخراج الفضلات منها لأنها عضو الإخراج فى جسم الإنسان.
00000000000000000000 
فرج Vulva 
هو العضو التناسلي الخارجي للمرأة ويتضمن البظر والشفة.

00000000000000000000

فصيلة الدم Blood Group 
فصيلة الدم هى الصفات الوراثية الموجودة على خلايا الدم الحمراء، وسلسلة من أنواع الدم تشكل فصيلة الدم هذه مثل (Rh -ABO).

00000000000000000000 

فطر Fungi 
هو كائن حي دقيق في النبات يتكون بسبب نقص مادة الكلوروفيل وفى الأطعمة، وبعض أنواع الفطر ضارة وتسبب الأمراض.
00000000000000000000
فقدان الذاكرة Memory loss 
فقدان الذاكرة أو فقد الذاكرة هو عجز الإنسان وافتقاده لمهارة استرجاع شريط ما مر به من أحداث في حياته أو التعرف على مجريات الأمور التي تدور أمامه، وقد يحدث ذلك نتيجة لتعرض خلايا المخ للتلف نتيجة لمرض أو صدمة نفسية أو حادثة وتتعدد أنواعها ما بين الذي يتم فجأة أو تدريجياً, مؤقتاً أم بصفة دائمة ويعتمد ذلك على الأسباب التي منها:
- التقدم في السن.
- الإصابة بمرض النسيان.
- إصابات الرأس. 
- الهستريا.
- إدمان الكحوليات.
- إجراءات عمليات جراحية بالمخ.
- أخذ مواد تخديرية (بنج) يحتوي على: إيزوفلورين, فينتانل, هالوثان.
00000000000000000000 
فقر الدم (أنيميا) Anemia 
الأنيميا أو فقر الدم هى الحالة التي تقل فيها عدد خلايا كرات الدم الحمراء، ونسبة الهيموجلوبين عن المعدل الطبيعي لهما وبالتالي تقل قدرة الدم على حمل الأكسجين.
ويشعر الفرد عند إصابته بالأنيميا: بالتعب،الإرهاق، يبدو شاحب اللون، تزداد ضربات قلبه، ويشعر بضيق فى التنفس. والأطفال الذين يعانون من الأنيميا المزمنة عرضة للعدوى بأمراض عديدة والتعرض لمشاكل في العملية التعليمية .
وتوجد أربعة أسباب للأنيميا:- النزيف.
- تلف متزايد في خلايا كرات الدم الحمراء (هيموليزيس).
- نقص في خلايا كرات الدم الحمراء.
- نقص نسبة الهيموجلوبين.
والنساء أكثر عرضة للإصابة بالأنيميا أكثر من الرجال وذلك لفقد كمية من الدم كل شهر (أثناء الدورة الشهرية). والأنيميا التي تنتج عن نقص معدن الحديد من أكثر الأنواع شيوعاً، ويكمن سببها عند الكبار من فقد كمية كبيرة من الدم أثناء الدورة الشهرية أو فقد كمية صغيرة على نحو متكرر أثناء نزيف ما، أما سببها عند الأطفال هو عدم تناول أطعمة يتوافر فيها الحديد. أو بسبب نزيف الجهاز الهضمي الذي ينتج من تناول بعض الأدوية أو العقارات مثل: الأسبرين.
وهناك أشكال متعددة من الأنيميا بعضها شائع والبعض الآخر نادراً:
- أنيميا ضمور النخاع.
- أنيميا ناتجة عن التسمم بالبنزين.
- أنيميا فانكوني.
- الأنيميا المتصلة بأمراض الدم التي تصاحب حديثي الولادة.
- أنيميا وراثية تغير في شكل كرات الدم الحمراء.
- أنيميا نقص الحديد.
- أنيميا ناتجة عن زيادة تكلس العظام.
- الأنيميا المنجلية (وتتغير فيها شكل كرات الدم الحمراء إلى الشكل المنجلى)
- أنيميا البحر المتوسط (ثلاسيميا).
00000000000000000000
فلوريد Fluoride 
- النوع: من المعادن الثانوية.
- فوائد الفلوايد:
- بناء العظام.
- تكوين الأسنان.
- تقليل تسوس الأسنان.
- نقص الفلوريد:
- ضعف العظام.
- تسوس الأسنان.
- الإفراط في تناول الفلوريد: الإصابة بتسمم الفلورين (فقد الأسنان للونها).
- متوسط معدلات الفلوريد للفرد في اليوم الواحد:
- الكبار فوق سن 19 = الإناث 3.1 ملجم، الذكور 3.8 ملجم.
- الأطفال ما بين 14 – 18 عاماً = 3 ملجم.
- الأطفال ما بين 9 – 13 عاماً = 2 ملجم.
- الأطفال ما بين 4 – 8 عاماً = 1 ملجم.
- الأطفال ما بين 1 – 3 عاماً = 0.7 ملجم.
- الأطفال الرضع ما بين ستة أشهر- عاماً = 0.5 ملجم.
- الأطفال الرضع منذ الولادة – ستة أشهر= 0.01 ملجم.
- مصادر الفلوريد الغذائية:
- شرب الماء (إذا كانت تحتوى على فلوريد)، والشاى.
- تناول فواكه البحر.
00000000000000000000
فواق ( زغطة ) Hiccup ا
لزغطة هى الفواق وتتصف بأنها حالة غير طبيعية تحدث في حركة التنفس تتضمن حدوث تنفس مفاجئ (تنفس هواء) بسبب انقباض غير طبيعي في الحجاب الحاجز مصحوباً بغلق الحنجرة.
00000000000000000000
فورمالين Formalin 
الفورمالين هي مادة كيميائية تتكون من 37% محلول الفورمالديهايد المائي وغاز حاد في الرائحة مع تركيبة كيميائية (HCHO)، تستخدم كمطهر ولحفظ الأنسجة التي تستخدم بغرض الدراسة.
00000000000000000000 


فوسفور Phosphorus 
إحدى العناصر الرئيسية في المواد الغذائية، ويعمل على بناء العظام وتكوينها.
00000000000000000000
فولات Folate 
الفولات هو أحد فيتامينات (B) ب، ويعتبر عنصراً أساسياً في تركيبة حامض النيكليك. ووجود أي خلل في حامض الفوليك بعد الولادة يحدث نوعا من الأنيميا (فقر الدم).
00000000000000000000 
فياجرا Viagra 
أحد أنواع العقاقير التي توصلت إليها شركة "فايزر" ويتم أخذها عن طريق الفم لعلاج العقم عند الرجال وتقوية الانتصاب، ومن مركباتها Sildenafil.
00000000000000000000
فيبرونوجين Fibrinogen 
هو البروتين الذي يتكون منه الفيبرون في التجلطات الدموية العادية.
00000000000000000000 
فيتامين أ VitaminA 
- النوع: فيتامين قابل للذوبان في الدهون.
- الاسم العلمي/أشكاله: (بيتا- كاروتين Beta-Carotene) أو (ريتينول Retinol).
- الفوائد:
- تقوية النظر.
- النمو.
- إعادة بناء الأنسجة تكوين العظام.
- مضادة للأكسدة (في شكل بيتا – كاروتين).
- تكوين الهرمونات.
- التكاثر.
- نقص فيتامين (أ):
- العشى الليلي. 
- القابلية للعدوى. 
- خشونة الجلد.
- ضعف العظام. 
- الإفراط في تناول فيتامين (أ): 
- تلف خلايا الدم الحمراء. 
- تقلصات في البطن (شد عضلي).
- ضعف الرؤية.
- الإثارة والاهتياج. 
- ألم العظام.
- فقدان الشهية. 
- الإسهال.
- نزيف الأنف. 
- تأخر النمو.
- تساقط الشعر. 
- طفح جلدي.
- جفاف الجلد.
- أمراض الكبد. 
- غثيان.
- قيء.
- صداع. 
- مصادر فيتامين (أ): 
- منتجات الألبان. 
- الكبد.
- البيض. 
- الخضراوات الورقية الخضراء. 
- البرتقال.
- الخضراوات.
- الفاكهة الحمراء.
- متوسط ما يحتاجه الفرد من فيتامين (أ): 
- الذكور البالغون = 1000.
- السيدات البالغات= 800.
- السيدات البالغات في السنه الأشهر الأولى والثانية من إفراز اللبن (في حالة الرضاعة) = ما بين 1200 – 1300.
- الأطفال الرضع = 375.
- الأطفال ما بين 1-3 أعوام = 400. 
- الأطفال ما بين 4-6 أعوام = 500.
- الأطفال ما بين 7-10 أعوام = 700.

00000000000000000000

فيتامين 2 Vitamin B12 
يعتبر من الفيتامينات الهامة والضرورية لتكوين خلايا الدم الحمراء، وللمحافظة على أنسجة الأعصاب، ونقص هذا الفيتامين يؤدى إلى الإصابة بالأنيميا وتلف دائم بالمخ والأعصاب.
ونوع الأنيميا المرتبط بنقص هذا الفيتامين هي "أنيميا أديسون أو بيرميه" (Pernicious Anemia)، وهى الأنيميا التي لا يستطيع جسم الإنسان فيها إنتاج مادة بروتينية تفرز في المعدة تساعد الجسم على امتصاص هذا الفيتامين والتي تسمى باسم (العامل الغريزي "آي. أف").
المقدار المثالي الذي يحتاجه كل شخص في اليوم الواحد:
السن : الأطفال حديثي الولادة المقدار : 2
السن : الأطفال تحت سن 4 المقدار : 3
السن : الأطفال فوق سن 4 والكبار المقدار : 6
السن : المرأة الحامل المقدار : 8

00000000000000000000 

فيتامين ب6 Vitamin B6 
هو مجموعة من المركبات الكيميائية المتصلة ببعضها:
بيريدوكسامين (Pyridoxamine)، بيريدوكسال ( Pyridoxa)،
بيرودكسين ( Pyridoxine). 
وتنقل في الدم على صورة أخرى ألا وهى: فوسفات البيريدوكسال (Pyridoxal Phosphate)، حيث تقوم بوظيفة الأنزيم المساعد ( توجد بعض الفيتامينات تقوم بدور الأنزيمات والمواد المساعدة أي أنها تساعد الأنزيمات في عملياتها في القيام بتفاعلاتها البيوكيميائية).
وتأتى أهمية هذه المجموعة من الفيتامينات (مجموعة فيتامين ب6) من مساهمتها للجهاز العصبي المركزي للقيام بوظائفه، كما أنها هامة للجلد والدم فهي تساعد على تكوين خلايا الدم الحمراء فنجد أن "فوسفات البيريدوكسال" (Pyridoxal Phosphate) هو المسئول عن تكوين مادة "الهيماتين" (إحدى مكونات الهيموجلوبين: الصبغ الذي يحمل الأكسجين في خلايا الدم الحمراء).
وتحتوى معظم أنواع الأطعمة على هذا الفيتامين، لذلك فإن الأسباب التي يمكن أن تسبب نقص فيه ترجع إلى: عدم امتصاص الجسم له على نحو كافٍ، كما لا يستفيد منه الجسم عند إدمان الكحوليات أو مع بعض العقاقير، وعند الإصابة بمرض السكر والأمراض المتصلة بفرط نشاط الغدة الدرقية والتي تزيد فيها متطلبات التمثيل الغذائي مما يؤدى إلى حدوث النقص فيه.
والأعراض التي تصيب الشخص من نقص هذا الفيتامين: أنيميا للكبار، وتشنجات للأطفال ويعقب هذه التشنجات تدمير هذا الفيتامين بأكمله في جسم الطفل، كما تحدث اضطرابات جينية للإنسان عند تعرضه لنقص فيه.
00000000000000000000

فيتامين ج Vitamin C 
يساعد على تشكيل العظام والمحافظة عليها، وبناء أنسجة الجلد ويتوافر بكثرة في الفاكهة والخضراوات. وهو مركب عضوي مثله مثل ذلك الفيتامينا%u

----------


## دموع الغصون

===============((ل))===============
لادماغية (انعدام الدماغ) Anencephaly 
اللادماغية أو انعدام الدماغ إحدى التشوهات التي تصيب القناة العصبية (المخ على وجه خاص) وفيه تغيب معظم فصوص المخ، وعظمة الجمجمة الأمامية، وفروة الرأس. وتحدث مثل هذه التشوهات بين اليوم الثالث والعشرين – السادس والعشرين من بداية الحمل. ويولد الأطفال في هذه الحالة مع غياب الجزء الأمامي من المخ، وغياب الجزء الأكبر من "المخيخ" وهو المسئول عن عمليات التفكير والتنسيق عند الإنسان، وباقي أجزاء المخ الموجودة نجدها مكشوفة وغير مغطاة بالعظام أو الجلد.
ويصاحب هذا التشوه الخلقي الإصابة بالعمى، الصمم، وعدم الوعي. ولا يوجد علاج لمثل هذه الحالات وإن وجد فإن نسب نجاحه ضئيلة، ويموت معظم الأطفال الذين يولدون بهذه التشوهات في خلال ساعات أو بعد أيام من ميلادهم، وفى بعض الأحيان قبل الميلاد. ويمكن اكتشاف مثل هذه التشوهات قبل الولادة وذلك عن طريق تحاليل الدم "ألفا – فيتو بروتين - Alpha – Fetoprotein"، وبالموجات فوق الصوتية.
والعلاج الأمثل لمثل هذه التشوهات تناول الأطعمة التي تحتوى على الحامض الفولى "الفوليك – أسيد" وتحتاج المرأة الحامل إلى حوالي 400 ميكروجرام يومياً من هذا الفيتامين.
00000000000000000000
لقاح Vaccine 
تطعيمات تؤخذ لإضعاف الكائنات الدقيقة أو الفيروسات التي تصيب جسم الإنسان بالأمراض. ولكل مرض اللقاح الخاص به بحيث يهيئ الجهاز المناعي لجسم الإنسان لمهاجمة أى مرض ما.
00000000000000000000 
لوسين Leucine 
* النوع:
من الأحماض الأمينية الأساسية.
* فوائد اللوسين:
- تنظيم معدلات السكر بالدم.
- نمو أنسجة العضلات وإعادة بنائها.
- إنتاج الهرمونات.
- التئام الجروح.
- تنظيم الطاقة.
* الإفراط في تناول اللوسين:
- نقص السكر.
- الإصابة بالبلاجرا.
* متوسط معدلات اللوسين للفرد في اليوم الواحد:
- الأطفال ما قبل المدرسة 2-5 أعوام = 73 ملجم.
- الأطفال في سن المدرسة 10-12 عاماًُ = 44 ملجم.
- البالغون 18 عاماً وفوق هذه السن = 14 ملجم.
* مصادر اللوسين الغذائية:
- البيض.
- الأسماك.
- العدس.
- الطيور.
- اللحم البقري.
- البذور.
- فول الصويا.
- القمح.
- اللوز.
- منتجات الألبان.
- الأرز البني.
00000000000000000000
ليبوبروتين Lipoprotein 
الليبوبروتين هو البروتين الدهنى ويتركب من اللبيدات "Lipids" (مركبات عضوية تشمل ضروباً من الدهون والشحوم) والبروتينات، وهى الصورة التي تنقل بها الدهون في الدم. وينقل الليبوبروتين قليل الكثافة الكوليسترول من الكبد إلى أنسجة الجسم ولذلك فإن هذا الكوليسترول (المحمل على الليبوبروتين قليل الكثافة) ضار بالجسم.
00000000000000000000 
ليسين Lysine 
* النوع:
من الأحماض الأمينية الأساسية.
* فوائد الليسين:
- زيادة معدلات امتصاص الكالسيوم.
- نمو أنسجة العضلات وإعادة بنائها.
- فقدان الشهية.
- نقص الوزن.
- انخفاض معدلات الطاقة.
- الإثارة.
* الإفراط في تناول الليسين:
غير معروف
00000000000000000000
لين العظام Rickets 
يصاب بهذا المرض الأطفال وهو يعوق التكوين الطبيعي لشكل العظام نتيجة لنقص المعادن، ويصبح عظم الطفل ليناً مما يؤدى إلى حدوث الانحناءات (التقوس) والتشوهات في تشكيل عظامه.
ويكون ذلك نتيجة لنقص فيتامين د لعدم تعرض الجسم لضوء الشمس بدرجة كافية الذى يساعد على إنتاج هذا الفيتامين في جسم الإنسان، أو لعدم امتصاصه على النحو الأمثل لوجود بعض الاضطرابات. هذا بالإضافة إلى أمراض الكبد والكلى التي لا تساعد على الاستفادة القصوى منه، أو الحالات التي لا يتحقق فيها التوازن بين الكالسيوم والفوسفور.
أعراض لين العظام: يصبح فيه جمجمة الطفل لينة مثل كرة البينج بونج، سمك المعصم والكاحل، انحناء العمود الفقري، تشوه الحوض ويصبح ضيقاً،كبر النهاية الأمامية للضلوع، وعندما يبدأ الطفل في المشي تلتوي الأرجل نحو الداخل مما يؤدى إلى تدانى الركبتين وتسبب كلاً من الانحناءة في العمود الفقري والرجلين إلى قصر قامة الطفل وعدم مشيه بثبات.
00000000000000000000 
===============((م))===============
ماغنسيوم Magnesuim 
إحدى المعادن الضرورية والهامة في عمليات جسم الإنسان والتي تقوم بإرسال الإشارات للأعصاب، وبناء العظام، ومساعدة الأعضاء في انقباضاتها على نحو طبيعي.
ويتوفر الماغنسيوم في كل أنواع الأطعمة غير المعالجة، والمكسرات هي من أكثر الأطعمة الغنية به إلى جانب الحبوب غير المطحونة والبقوليات مثل البسلة، اللوبيا، الفاصوليا والفول.
ويرجع نقص الماغنسيوم إما لعدم تناول القدر الكافي منه اللازم لبناء جسم الإنسان أو لعدم مقدرة الأمعاء على امتصاصه أثناء عملية الهضم. ودائماً ما يتلازم حدوث النقص في الماغنسيوم مع نقص الكالسيوم والبوتاسيوم. ويتسبب نقص الماغنسيوم في المشاكل والاضطرابات الآتية: تشنجات تصيب الجهاز العصبي تشبه أعراض التيتانوس مثل حدوث الشد العضلي، رعشة في الأرجل والأيدي وتصاحبها بعض التشنجات في الحنجرة، ...الخ.
أما المقدار الذي يحتاجه كل فرد منا يومياً من هذا المعدن: 420 ملجم للرجال و320 ملجم للسيدات. وأقصى كمية يمكن تناولها في اليوم الواحد من الماغنسيوم على أنه معدن تكميلي لا ينبغي أن تتعدى 350 ملجم، ويجب على من يعانون من مشاكل في وظائف الكلى الاحتراس من تناوله لأنه يتراكم في الجسم الأمر الذي يؤدى إلى مشاكل خطيرة.
00000000000000000000
مبيض Ovary 
هي عضو من الأعضاء التناسلية الأنثوية الداخلية التي تقوم بإفراز الهرمونات وإنتاج البويضات.
00000000000000000000 
مرض النسيان (الزهايمر) Alzheimer 
الزهايمر أو مرض النسيان هو مرض متعلق بحدوث الاضطرابات في المخ والتي تتدهور فيها الوظائف العقلية ويحدث ذلك عند التقدم في السن ومن أهم أعراضه فقدان الذاكرة وعدم القدرة على العناية بالنفس ومازالت الأبحاث جارية للتوصل إلى علاج يشفى من هذا المرض ولكن لم يتم التوصل إليه بعد.
00000000000000000000
مزمن Chronic 
التهاب الملتحمة المزمن
هو مصطلح يستعمل لشرح مرض أو حالة تدوم لمدة طويلة أو إلى الأبد.
00000000000000000000

----------


## دموع الغصون

*===============((**ش**))===============*
*شبكية Retina* 
*هي طبقة من الأعصاب تبطن مؤخرة العين، وتحس بالضوء وترسل إشارات للعصب البصري ومنها إلى المخ لتتم رؤية الأشياء (والدقيق منها أيضاً) بوضوح.*
*00000000000000000000*
*شخير Snoring* 
*هي أصوات يحدثها الشخص عند تنفسه أثناء النوم من خلال اهتزاز أعلى باطن الفم (سقف الفم العلوي) واللهاة.*
*وتبدأ رحلة التنفس بمرور الهواء أولاً من اللسان، ثم سقف الفم، واللهاة وأخيراً اللوزتين ليصل إلى الرئة، وعندما يكون الإنسان مستيقظاً فإن عضلات الحلق تكون متماسكة غير مرتخية وتعمل على بقاء كل هذه الأعضاء في مكانها وتمنعها من الاهتزاز أثناء مرور الهواء بها. لكن أثناء النوم، يهتز كلا من سقف الفم واللهاة مما يؤدى إلى إحداث صوت الشخير، وهى ظاهرة منتشرة في العالم ونسبة إصابة السيدات بها 30%

**===============((**ع* *))===============**
*عيب خلقى Birth defect 
العيوب الخلقية هي تشوهات يصاب بها الجنين أثناء فترة الحمل أو عند ميلاده، ولا يرتبط الإصابة بمثل هذه العيوب بسن معينة أو نوع، أو مصدر دخل أو حتى مكان الإقامة. وتصيب هذه التشوهات مختلف أعضاء جسم الإنسان فمن الممكن أن تصيب المخ أو القلب، أو الرئة، أو الكبد، أو العظام أو حتى الجهاز الهضمي أو العصبي.
وتوجد أسباب متعددة لها بعضها معروف والبعض الآخر غير معروف، فيمكن أن تحدث هذه التشوهات بسبب: عوامل جينية، تسمم الحمل، أو تعرض الطفل لمشاكل أثناء ولادته، وتنجم في نهاية الأمر عن موت الطفل قبل أو بعد ميلاده.
وتوجد أنواع عديدة للتشوهات الخلقية ولكن من أكثرها شيوعاً تلك المتصلة بالقلب والجهاز الدوري بنسبة 1/115 مولود.
00000000000000000000
عينة Biopsy 
هو استئصال (أخذ) عينة من الأنسجة ودراستها مجهرياً بالميكروسكوب.
00000000000000000000

----------

